# Mismatch sizes



## ShaneG (Jun 30, 2010)

So I got an old Craftsman LT11 that didn't have a deck. My other mower had a deck that I was able to mount on this one no problem. So after I Got the deck on the belt (B69) was too big. The blades wouldn't turn unless the deck was all the way down. So I get a belt that's an inch shorter (B68) and it seems worse. All I get is lots of burning belt.
Is there a way to measure what size belt would be right? The deck isn't the 36" that was originally put on these. It's more like a 40". It's much thicker too.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Shane, I just wanted to welcome you here. Do you have a good tensioner? You should be able to have as much as like 4 inches of difference with the tensioner.


----------

